# I Hunt Fish - Flats Fishing Apparel



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

I Hunt Fish is the first fishing apparel of its kind. We offer 100% cotton tshirts that are UPF 50+. This technology keeps the sun's harmful rays away from your skin. Our stylish prints for flats fisherman provide excellent ultraviolet protection yet are cool and comfortable.

UPF 50+
Stylish prints on neutral colors
Soft, cool , and comfortable 

www.ihuntfish.net


----------



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

TSG Microfiber

This ultra-lightweight garment uses a double layer moisture management system. A layer that wicks away moisture and a layer that releases perspiration to keep you cool and comfortable.

UPF 30+
Sleeve Print
Tagless Label
Quick Drying

FREE SHIPPING FOR THE HOLIDAYS 

www.ihuntfish.net 





































Thank you to photographers: Capt Rick DePaiva
Capt Honson Lau


----------

